# UConn Timber Team Competition



## Carl Anderson (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going to try to go to this. Thought others in the Connecticut area might be interested. I have no idea how big or small, good or bad it will be but I'm only 20 minutes away so my buddy and I are thinking of stopping in to check it out.

If this post should be put somewhere else, let me know and I'll re-post. Thanks!


Saturday, April 18, 2009
10am - 3:30pm

College of Agriculture quad, Storrs Campus
near Young Bldg

Admission Fee:free

The UConn Timber Team is hosting its first home competition. Come see chopping, sawing, axe throwing, etc. 
Contact Information
For further information regarding this event, please contact: 

Corey Christians
[email protected]


----------



## 371groundie (Apr 4, 2010)

college shows are a good time. lots of cameradere within teams and between teams. the person who finnishes last gets cheered for the most. many of todays best axemen started in college. my avatar is from a college show. 

cheer loud if ya go.


----------



## Carl Anderson (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, didn't make it to this unfortunately. I thought it was on a Sunday but it was a Saturday which I could not do. It was raining like a sun of a gun anyway so I'm not even sure they held the event. Maybe next time.


----------



## 371groundie (Apr 23, 2010)

we always chopped in the rain. we practiced in the rain. we were the only college kids awake at 5 to be at practice at 6 when it was -10 out. well, us and ROTC.


----------

